# Techniques Texas Chapter



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

THIS IS ALWAYS A GREAT DANCE!....



CANT WAIT....


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Nov 6 2008, 12:43 PM~12080927
> *THIS IS ALWAYS A GREAT DANCE!....
> CANT WAIT....
> *


 *Thanks You I hope to see allot of people there*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

And Like Always Tickets are *Free *and Donations at the Door..


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 6 2008, 01:38 PM~12081427
> *And Like Always Tickets are Free and Donations at the Door..
> *


 I hope to start having ticket by next month...

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 6 2008, 04:01 PM~12082133
> *I hope to start having ticket by next month...
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yup, can't wait for this dance and I'll be waiting on my tickets as well mi amigo.  :cheesy:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 7 2008, 08:28 AM~12088884
> *Yup,  can't wait for this dance and I'll be waiting on my tickets as well mi amigo.   :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 6 2008, 12:18 PM~12080230
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 6 2008, 12:18 PM~12080230
> *
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 6 2008, 11:18 AM~12080230
> *
> *



Always a good dance.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 10 2008, 05:29 PM~12115116
> *Always a good dance.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL MY FELLOW MARINES PAST AND PERSENT SEMPER FI..... 233RD MARINE CORPS BIRTHDAY*


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 10 2008, 09:35 PM~12117691
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL MY FELLOW MARINES PAST AND PERSENT SEMPER FI..... 233RD MARINE CORPS BIRTHDAY
> 
> 
> *



Awww......happy birthday homie!


Well i see you guys are starting early! I cant mang


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Nov 7 2008, 08:28 AM~12088884
> *Yup,  can't wait for this dance and I'll be waiting on my tickets as well mi amigo.   :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin: see you all there


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*LAST YEAR PIC.....*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 6 2008, 01:18 PM~12080230
> *
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be there...


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Happy Holidays from my family to yours. <span style=\'color:green\'>Wishing everyone a great Christmas. Be safe and God Bless You!!

From the Guillen Family : )</span>*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy and safe New Years 
- from Oso and the Subliminal Family


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

TTT... It's coming 2009 Valentines Dance


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*WE WILL DEFINITELY BE IN THE HOUSE THIS YEAR...I'M NOT SURE THAT THERE IS A BETTER DANCE TO ATTEND...OTHER THAN DALLAS LOWRIDER'S FREAKFEST OF COURSE  

WE WOULDN'T MISS THIS FOR THE WORLD...C~YA THERE, TOP*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

T T T


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Are you going to have tickets at the ULA meeting next week..


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jan 6 2009, 04:29 PM~12623296
> *Are you going to have tickets at the ULA meeting next week..
> *



yes.........


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 29 2008, 03:31 PM~12552886
> *WE WILL DEFINITELY BE IN THE HOUSE THIS YEAR...I'M NOT SURE THAT THERE IS A BETTER DANCE TO ATTEND...OTHER THAN DALLAS LOWRIDER'S FREAKFEST OF COURSE
> 
> WE WOULDN'T MISS THIS FOR THE WORLD...C~YA THERE, TOP
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*ONLY 300 TICKETS SO GET THEM WHILE THEY LAST... YOUR TICKET IS YOU WAY IN.... TICKETS ARE FREE DONATION AT THE DOOR...

I'M PUTTING 200.00 ON THE BAR FIRST COME FIRST SERVE LOL :biggrin: 

Dont miss out on this event.... :barf: :wow: :420:*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 7 2009, 05:33 PM~12635047
> *.....LOL
> :biggrin:*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

You can count us in,and I want 200 beers!!!!!!!! Garlands FINEST!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 7 2009, 04:24 PM~12635587
> *You can count us in,and I want 200 beers!!!!!!!! Garlands FINEST!
> *


* come on down Homie 200 on beer so hurry get your tickets*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 7 2009, 07:05 PM~12637133
> * come on down Homie 200 on beer so hurry get your tickets
> *



yes sir, Ill be there. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 7 2009, 09:05 PM~12637133
> *
> Baller ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 7 2009, 02:33 PM~12635047
> *ONLY 300 TICKETS SO GET THEM WHILE THEY LAST... YOUR TICKET IS YOU WAY IN.... TICKETS ARE FREE DONATION AT THE DOOR...
> 
> I'M PUTTING 200.00 ON THE BAR FIRST COME FIRST SERVE LOL :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :barf:  :420: PUT MORE ON THE BARhno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 7 2009, 11:00 PM~12638318
> *
> Baller ! ! ! ! !
> *


Out of Control :cheesy:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 7 2009, 05:24 PM~12635587
> *You can count us in,and I want 200 beers!!!!!!!! Garlands FINEST!
> *


OH HELL NO, DAMN DRUNK...YOU GOTS TO SHARE...LMAO! I'M SURE IT'LL BE A RACE TO THE BAR :biggrin: 

C~YA THERE LOCO!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 8 2009, 04:07 PM~12644171
> *Out of Control :cheesy:
> *



*on the real's ! ! ! ! *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 8 2009, 07:07 PM~12646677
> *OH HELL NO, DAMN DRUNK...YOU GOTS TO SHARE...LMAO!  I'M SURE IT'LL BE A RACE TO THE BAR :biggrin:
> 
> C~YA THERE LOCO!!!!!
> *



*The race is on to the Bar !!!!!!*


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Jan 9 2009, 11:01 AM~12651815
> *
> *


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 9 2009, 08:23 AM~12651330
> *The race is on to the Bar !!!!!!</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>*GET READY*




























:biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*1st ULA Meeting for the year 2009 

Thursday, January 15, 2009

<span style=\'color:green\'>The D Bar - 6521 E Northwest Hwy - Dallas, TX 75231
8:30pm</span>

Please be sure you bring your ULA DUE for the year 2009. The Dues will be $50.00.
I will see you there....... Have a great week.....

<span style=\'color:green\'>Any questions, please call or send me an email...</span>*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Jan 9 2009, 11:01 AM~12651815
> *
> *



*We started off last week with 350 tickets !

Now we only got 220 Left ! and alot of Car Clubs still havent asked for tickets ! 

Dont get left Out Homies get these tickets , Before we run out ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jan 12 2009, 06:53 AM~12677850
> *1st ULA Meeting for the year 2009
> 
> Thursday, January 15, 2009
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

*TECHNIQUES TEXAS CHAPTER WILL BE THERE :biggrin: wow 50.00* :tears:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Jan 12 2009, 09:16 AM~12677944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


 <span style=\'color:blue\'>Techniques Texas Chapter Suports ULA !*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 12 2009, 12:23 PM~12680078
> *Damm !  Make That 200...  They going FAST ! ! ! !</span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Techniques Texas Chapter  Supports  ULA !
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jan 12 2009, 06:53 AM~12677850
> *1st ULA Meeting for the year 2009
> 
> Thursday, January 15, 2009
> ...


 PM me your number


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

WOW




> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 12 2009, 02:23 PM~12680078
> *Damm !  Make That 200...  They going FAST ! ! ! !</span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Techniques Texas Chapter  Suports  ULA !
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jan 12 2009, 05:22 PM~12681454
> *WOW
> *



*It's going to be Good ! ! ! 

Hit me up if you need tickets ! ! ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 12 2009, 03:33 PM~12681550
> *It's going to be Good ! ! !
> 
> Hit me up if you need tickets ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> *



Did you get my pm..


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: A BIG ASS "T T T" TO DA "TECHNIQUES CC" HOPE U GUYZ HAVE A BLAST!! EL ADAM "TOGETHER" DA MOTHER CHAPTER!! "LOS" :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jan 12 2009, 05:35 PM~12681568
> *Did you get my pm..
> *



*yea.......


Oh Man if we keep on getting hit up like this we going to run out of tickets next week

Looks like this is going to be a Big Bad Ass Dance ! ! ! ! ! *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

* Hit me Up Raza ! ! !

So for I got about 170 tickets left ! ! ! ! 

and I still have not got hit up by even %50 of the Clubs in the ULA ! ! !

 

We have a limit Homies so the tickets are First come First Serve ! ! 


*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 13 2009, 12:17 AM~12687227
> *For 3yr old ROLAND and his family
> :angel: He suffered 3rd degree burns on the back of his head and back
> Thomas saved his son by pullin his son roland out the car he also suffered burns to his face and hand as well as his wife, there 3 other children got out fine.
> ...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

* Only 120 Tickets Left , Homies ! ! ! ! 

 First come First Serve ! ! ! 

 Dont Get Left Out The Party ! !*</span>


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 13 2009, 09:56 AM~12690764
> *
> Only 120 Tickets Left ,    Homies ! ! ! !
> 
> ...


Dam.. okay Homie hit up Techniques Sexythree he has all the tickets I'm out of them !!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 13 2009, 11:59 AM~12690790
> *Dam.. okay Homie hit up Techniques Sexythree he has all the tickets I'm out of them !!!!
> *


*
By the ULA meeting we going to be out homie. ...........  


This year, We going to Blow the roof off this mother Fucker ! ! !*


_*The Roof ~ The Roof ~ The Roof is on Fire We Dont Give A Fuck Let The Morther Fucker burn ! ! ! *_


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 13 2009, 11:56 AM~12690764
> *80 Tickets ! ! ! !
> 
> :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 13 2009, 12:44 PM~12691175
> *50 Tickets ! ! ! !
> 
> :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0*


----------



## ladylowrider (Jan 7, 2009)

<span style=\'colorurple\'>This really is a great dance! Thanks for keeping us in mind, we will definitely be there! </span>



> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 6 2008, 01:18 PM~12080230
> *
> *


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 12 2009, 09:17 PM~12686142
> *:thumbsup: A BIG ASS "T T T" TO DA "TECHNIQUES CC" HOPE U GUYZ HAVE A BLAST!! EL ADAM "TOGETHER" DA MOTHER CHAPTER!! "LOS" :biggrin:
> *


 Thanks homie!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 13 2009, 01:08 PM~12691395
> *10 Tickets ! ! ! !
> 
> :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*I want to Thank Everyone for the Support *

*Remember your ID's and Lets Have a Blast ! ! !*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 13 2009, 02:25 PM~12692060
> *
> I want to Thank Everyone for the Support
> 
> ...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*A month away and we allready have a full house ! ! ! !*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

_*List of all the homies you will see at the 6th annual Techniques Valentines Dance*_

*INFINITI C.C.

Majestics CC DFW

Homie Styln CC

Majestix CC

Los Carnales CC

Blvd Ace's CC

Phaylanx CC

Estrella CC

Low4Life CC

Subliminal CC

Indiviuals CC

Rollerz Only CC

Dallas Lowriders CC 

Garlands Finest CC

Jockers CC

Estilo CC*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 13 2009, 01:12 PM~12692415
> *List of all the homies you will see at the 6th annual Techniques Valentines Dance
> 
> INFINITI C.C.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 13 2009, 01:12 PM~12692415
> *List of all the homies you will see at the 6th annual Techniques Valentines Dance
> 
> INFINITI C.C.
> ...


HOMIE GET BACK WITH ME.... ON MY EMAIL ABOUT THE TICKETS TONIGHT :biggrin: 
hno: no more tickets


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

time to buy out tha bar!!!!!!!!! dallas lowriders style!!!!!
whos buying this year!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jan 13 2009, 08:29 PM~12695275
> *time to buy out tha bar!!!!!!!!! dallas lowriders style!!!!!
> whos buying this year!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like your offering homie ! ! ! ! :cheesy: j/k


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*I got 200.00 on the bar first come first serve.... hno: :barf: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*C~YA THERE PARTY PEOPLE!!!!!*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*OK, due to the fact that we dont want no one to be left out, 
We have talked to the AAFES building and we are 
clear for another 100 PPL ! ! ! ! !

So like before homies, First come ~ First serve ! ! !

IF YOU NEED TICKETS OR MORE TICKETS SEND ME A PM .*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 14 2009, 09:51 AM~12700775
> *<span style='color:blue'>YYYYAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!! :biggrin: That means we get to have more peeps to mingle with.....  *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tonight at The D Bar 8pm. Don't forget, your $$ for dues... Thanks *


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 14 2009, 07:51 AM~12700775
> *OK, due to the fact that we dont want no one to be left out,
> We have talked to the AAFES building and we are
> clear for another 100 PPL ! ! ! ! !
> ...


 :barf: :barf: This evryone after the Dance


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Man look like this show is going to bad ass. Techniques doing it big


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 24 2008, 02:41 PM~12517663
> *
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 10:43 PM~12729641
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 18 2009, 04:18 PM~12741214
> *
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 24 2008, 01:41 PM~12517663
> *
> *


*LESS THAN A MONTH AWAY..... :biggrin: :0 *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

200.00 on the bar first come first serve lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 19 2009, 02:58 PM~12749443
> *200.00  on the bar first come first serve lol
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Jan 19 2009, 12:58 PM~12749443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 19 2009, 01:58 PM~12749443
> *200.00  on the bar first come first serve lol
> *


*WE'LL BE WAITIN OUTSIDE THE DOOR @ 7:29:59....LOL J/K 7:30 FOR SURE :biggrin: 

 C~YA THERE..... *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 19 2009, 03:13 PM~12749557
> *WE'LL BE WAITIN OUTSIDE THE DOOR @ 7:29:59....LOL  J/K 7:30 FOR SURE :biggrin:
> 
> C~YA THERE.....
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 19 2009, 02:18 PM~12749604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*YUP...SOME OF YOU WILL LOOK JUST LIKE THIS.... :biggrin: *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 19 2009, 01:13 PM~12749557
> *WE'LL BE WAITIN OUTSIDE THE DOOR @ 7:29:59....LOL  J/K 7:30 FOR SURE :biggrin:
> 
> C~YA THERE.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 19 2009, 01:20 PM~12749613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit even the dam purple guy wants in on the action


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 19 2009, 01:18 PM~12749604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Allot of pepes going to feel like that the next day !!!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDn24TBg0qg


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sYt5GCGGXw


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:uh: Yall ****** crazy in here ....................................


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Im waiting on my tickets to come in the mail.....




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Whats up homies!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

What's up Homie you ready for this Party :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 22 2009, 08:03 AM~12780332
> *What's up Homie you ready for this Party :biggrin:
> *


*GOOD MORNING!!!!! CAN'T WAIT......... *


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 22 2009, 07:03 AM~12780332
> *What's up Homie you ready for this Party :biggrin:
> *


 I'm ready!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*GOOD MORNING LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!!!!! HOPE EVERYONE HAS A WONDERFUL DAY!!!!!! ~T.G.I.F.~ WOOOO WOOOOO!!!!!!  *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jan 23 2009, 07:15 AM~12790609
> *GOOD MORNING LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!!!!!  HOPE EVERYONE HAS A WONDERFUL DAY!!!!!!    ~T.G.I.F.~    WOOOO WOOOOO!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Man People asking for Ticket still.......*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:barf: :tongue:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 24 2009, 03:58 PM~12802853
> *Man People asking for Ticket still.......
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 24 2009, 03:58 PM~12802853
> *Man People asking for Ticket still.......
> *


I may Need SomeMore..


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 25 2009, 09:24 PM~12813595
> *I may Need SomeMore..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

* ULA MEETING
WHEN - THURSDAY, JANUARY 29, 2009
LOCATION - THE D BAR
MEETING TIME - 8:30PM

<span style=\'colorurple\'>PLEASE don't forget to bring money for the dues....... Not everyone has payed, so if you want to be a member of the ULA for the year 2009, please be sure to bring your cash. Thanks and we appreciate you being part of this organization. </span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jan 26 2009, 12:09 PM~12818446
> * ULA MEETING
> WHEN - THURSDAY, JANUARY 29, 2009
> LOCATION - THE D BAR
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 28 2009, 08:53 PM~12841534
> *
> *


Sup Jose I Saw You N Homie Getting Your Grove On Last Saturday Night


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT @ THE D BAR - 8:30PM 
SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!

For those of you that have not paid their dues, we will be collecting them tonight. Thanks and have a great day.*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

READY FOR THE SWEETHEART'S DANCE</span>  [/b]



> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 6 2008, 12:18 PM~12080230
> *
> *


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 28 2009, 07:32 PM~12842066
> *Sup Jose I Saw You N Homie Getting Your Grove On Last Saturday Night
> *


 :0 
Oh yea i member now :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 29 2009, 10:16 PM~12854574
> *READY FOR THE SWEETHEART'S DANCE</span>  *
> [/b]


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Location to the Valentines Dance off loop 12


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Jan 30 2009, 12:40 AM~12855666
> *:0
> Oh yea i member now :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

]







[/url]



THE AFTER PARTY !!!!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 30 2009, 12:34 PM~12859162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jan 30 2009, 01:41 PM~12859205
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

"Beeeeeer"....


by.Homer Simpson.

LOL.......


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*12 days and counting*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 2 2009, 07:59 AM~12880512
> *11 days and counting*
> [/b]


:biggrin:


----------



## ladylowrider (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Feb 3 2009, 09:36 AM~12891438
> *:biggrin:
> *


Good morning girly! (and others!) :wave:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CutiePie64_@Feb 3 2009, 08:27 AM~12891682
> *Good morning girly! (and others!)  :wave:
> *



GOOD MORNING CUTIEPIE64


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

THE PARTY CONTINUES AT THE PLAYERS CLUB HOMIES !!!! 

TICKET STUBS GIVEN TO WIN COMPLIMINTARY DRINKS ........

SAVE YOUR TECHNIQUES V-DAY TICKET AND YOU

GET IN FOR $6.00 ......1 TICKET PER PERSON !!!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

READY FOR THE SWEETHEART'S DANCE</span>  [/b]


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 3 2009, 10:54 PM~12899726
> *READY FOR THE SWEETHEART'S DANCE</span>  *
> [/b]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

9 N A Wakeup !!!! 

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT 

TECHNIQUES VALENTINES DANCE AROUND THE BLOCK HOPE YOU HAVE YOUR TICKETS

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 3 2009, 09:54 PM~12899726
> *Almost Time To Dance 2009</span>[/i]*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 6 2009, 08:57 AM~12923570
> *Almost Time To Dance 2009
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 6 2009, 07:16 AM~12923681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 6 2009, 01:06 PM~12925465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

7 day and a wake up


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

READY FOR TECHNIQUES' SWEETHEART'S DANCE</span>  [/b]


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Almost there!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Feb 8 2009, 11:48 AM~12941526
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



DON'T 4GET THE AFTER PARTY !!!! 

HOLD ON TO YOUR TECHNIQUE V-DAY 

TICKET AND GET IN FOR $6.00


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

READY FOR TECHNIQUES' SWEETHEART'S DANCE</span>  [/b]


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting this Thursday, February 12th
@ The D BAR
meeting starts @ 8:30pm 
Thanks and see you there........*


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*
~~~Rollerz Only will be in the House!!!~~~ :biggrin: *_


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

READY FOR TECHNIQUES' SWEETHEART'S DANCE</span>  [/b]


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*DAMN GOOD DANCE!!!!ILL BE THERE FO SHO!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

READY FOR THE DANCE!!! SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*I HOPE EVERYONE GOT THERE TICKET CUZ THERE IS ONLY 24 LEFT AND WE ARE OUT.. IF YOU NEED TO GET IN THE DANCE PM ME AND I WILL NEED YOUR FIRST AND LAST NAME TO PLACE YOU ON THE LIST... :0 *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 10 2009, 09:57 AM~12960657
> *READY FOR TECHNIQUES' SWEETHEART'S DANCE</span>  *
> [/b]


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*I HOPE EVERYONE GOT THERE TICKET CUZ THERE IS ONLY 24 LEFT AND WE ARE OUT.. IF YOU NEED TO GET IN THE DANCE PM ME AND I WILL NEED YOUR FIRST AND LAST NAME TO PLACE YOU ON THE LIST... :0 *



:biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

DON'T FORGET THE PARTY CONTINUES @

THE PLAYERS CLUB !!!! SAVE YOUR TECHNIQUE TICKET STUB

AND GET A ENTRY DISCOUNT.........


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Not that I dont like to see all the beer but I dont see no food. So I was wondering is there gonna be dinner served or do i need to munch before i get there?? :dunno: 

Oh yeah 2 DAYS Woo Hoo!! :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: 
Dont forget about today Pre-Sale Tickets Go On Sale Today ! ! !

NEW LOCATING IN FT WORTH FOR PRE-SALE TICKETS ! ! ! 

TO THE MAX FOOTWEAR
2600 EPHRIHAM AVE. OR 2516 N.
E 28TH ST &35

LatinFest 2009... 
Only $10.....









​


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 12 2009, 11:12 AM~12982282
> *Not that I dont like to see all the beer but I dont see no food. So I was wondering is there gonna be dinner served or do i need to munch before i get there??  :dunno:
> 
> Oh yeah 2 DAYS Woo Hoo!! :biggrin:
> *



No Dinner ....... But in years past the place was saleing snacks in the BAR area..

I dont know if the selling snacks this year but If I was you I would eat before.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 12 2009, 11:36 AM~12982479
> *No Dinner ....... But in years past the place was saleing snacks in the BAR area..
> 
> I dont know if the selling snacks this year but If I was you I would eat before.
> *


  Kool!! Appreciate it homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 12 2009, 11:42 AM~12982552
> * Kool!! Appreciate it homie!!  :thumbsup:
> *



anyway homie you cant dance if you just ate.........


Latin Thug Im calling you out ***** ! ! ! PoP & Lock ! I got the cardborad ! ! ! :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Boot scootin boogie right here homie better watch out. hno: 2X Semi Regional All State Square dancer!! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Feb 12 2009, 11:44 AM~12982572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ***** talkign about some cow shit boot kicking over here !


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Feb 12 2009, 11:44 AM~12982572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This niccah! Dont make me go get Nasty Dancing from Joes. He'll make that 2X Regional a 2X ownage!


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

whats up my brothas. I see you Techniques SexyThree. you know i gets done on the dance flo. lol


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug+Feb 12 2009, 12:32 PM~12983110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: Man someone should go get that fool from Joe's I bet he will be the life of the party ! ! ! !


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 12 2009, 02:34 PM~12984133
> *Next Year Bro..........  you and debb going right !
> :roflmao:    Man someone should go get that fool from Joe's I bet he will be the life of the party ! ! ! !
> *


:yes:

We plan to go, but having some last minute issues.

Get that fool....just tell him free drinks and he'll dance all night! Then when the party is done throw his ass outside and see if he can found his way home :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Feb 12 2009, 02:52 PM~12984258
> *:yes:
> 
> We plan to go, but having some last minute issues.
> ...



See if he can get Back to Joe's :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Be funny if he dont find his way home and the next time you see him he's danceing it up at Country Buger in the Cliff........

I would get him but my wife wouldnt. let that fool set next in the car..
shit I would even get him one of them T-shirts with a TUX printed on it .


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

R U READY for the 6Th Annual Valentines Dance??
Hosted By TECHNIQUES CC Texas Capter


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

READY FOR TECHNIQUES' SWEETHEART'S DANCE  [/b]


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Good morning Dallas / FtWorth, have a great weekend.

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE 
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6 AM - 12 PM
REQUEST LINE @ KNTU.com


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

ONE Day ... it party time


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 12 2009, 06:22 PM~12986797
> *YA HOMIES HAVE A SAFE AND GREAT WEEKEND ....DON'T FORGET TO TELL THE REST ABOUT THE "PARTY CONTINUES @
> 
> THE PLAYERS CLUB" !!!! SAVE YOUR TECHNIQUE STUB TICKET
> ...


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Thats it homies I'm out of tikets!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Last Chance PM ME


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Today is the day homies! Party time!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

see everyone tonite!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 14 2009, 07:38 AM~13001020
> *TIME TO PARTY.......SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT!!!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TechniquesOG PM SENT/ EMAIL SENT..


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*ONCE AGAIN THE VALENTINE'S DANCE WAS A SUCCESS & WE HAD A BADASS TIME :thumbsup: ! THANKS TECHNIQUES FOR PUTTIN' IT TOGETHER...C~YA @ A SHOW OR PICNIC SOON!

*CADI~LICIOUS* REPPIN' DALLAS LOWRIDERS....  *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

We Had A Blast..!!. Cant Wait For Next Years.. Thanks Techniques


Alex


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

We had a bad ass time last night, saw alot of old faces I hadnt seen in a while, great to have partied with the best lowriders in the DFW area, look forward to next years party. 

Thanks TECHNIQUES!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

HAD A GREAT TIME, AS ALWAYS WITH THE TECHNIQUES VALENTINE DANCE!..
:biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Feb 15 2009, 11:35 AM~13008997
> *HAD A GREAT TIME, AS ALWAYS WITH THE TECHNIQUES VALENTINE DANCE!..
> :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Had a great time!! Mos def will be there next year!! Thanks Techniques!!


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

Thanks guys! You guys were what made the dance a success!I had a blast. to bad they run out of the good beer.They werent expecting to many drunk Mexicans :biggrin: 
So thanks For the support to all the Car Clubs. ULA, and the ULC!!!  
Here some of the Car Clubs That were there If i miss some one please post up homies

Estrella C.C. all the way from Waco Tx
Principales C.C.
Jokers C.C.
Majestix C.C.
Boulevard Aces C.C.
Los Carnales C.C.
Low Lows C.C.
JB kustoms 
Luis From L N M
Estilo C.C.
Intokables C.C.
Jimmy from Sherman Tx
The Legend Chito From Estilo C.C.
Majestics DFW
Phaylanx C.C.
Rollerz Only C.C.
Kings C.C.
Royal Image C.C.
Garland Finest C.C.
Grove Side Playas C.C.
Homie Styling
Low 4 Life C.C.
Mirage C.C.
Simply Stunnin
Subliminal C.C.
Unlimited C.C.
We had full house Post up if i miss you homies.
ULA ULC


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

So thanks For the support to all the Car Clubs. ULA, and the ULC!!! 
Here some of the Car Clubs That were there If i miss some one please post up homies

Estrella C.C. all the way from Waco Tx
Principales C.C.
Jokers C.C.
Majestix C.C.
Boulevard Aces C.C.
Los Carnales C.C.
Low Lows C.C.
JB kustoms 
Luis From L N M
Estilo C.C.
Intokables C.C.
Jimmy from Sherman Tx
The Legend Chito From Estilo C.C.
Majestics DFW
Phaylanx C.C.
Rollerz Only C.C.
Kings C.C.
Royal Image C.C.
Garland Finest C.C.
Grove Side Playas C.C.
Homie Styling / NEW WAVE  
Low 4 Life C.C.
Mirage C.C.
Simply Stunnin
Subliminal C.C.
Unlimited C.C.
We had full house Post up if i miss you homies.
ULA ULC


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

"HELL YEA,IT WAS CRUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

Where the pics??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Big George


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

had fun at the dance and got up at 2 and no hangover! but me and the wifey had fun thanks techniques and to leonard as well ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 15 2009, 02:33 PM~13009410
> *Thanks guys!    You guys  were what made the dance a success!I had a blast.  to bad they run out of the good beer.They werent expecting to many drunk Mexicans :biggrin:
> So thanks For the support to all the Car Clubs.  ULA, and the  ULC!!!
> Here some of the Car Clubs That were there  If i miss some one please post up homies
> ...




lmao!!! how funny!!! i had a great time last nite!!!


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 15 2009, 12:33 PM~13009410
> *Thanks guys!    You guys  were what made the dance a success!I had a blast.  to bad they run out of the good beer.They werent expecting to many drunk Mexicans :biggrin:
> So thanks For the support to all the Car Clubs.  ULA, and the  ULC!!!
> Here some of the Car Clubs That were there  If i miss some one please post up homies
> ...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

So thanks For the support to all the Car Clubs. ULA, and the ULC!!! 
Here some of the Car Clubs That were there If i miss some one please post up homies

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. *
Estrella C.C. all the way from Waco Tx
Principales C.C.
Jokers C.C.
Majestix C.C.
Boulevard Aces C.C.
Los Carnales C.C.
Low Lows C.C.
JB kustoms 
Luis From L N M
Estilo C.C.
Intokables C.C.
Jimmy from Sherman Tx
The Legend Chito From Estilo C.C.
Majestics DFW
Phaylanx C.C.
Rollerz Only C.C.
Kings C.C.
Royal Image C.C.
Garland Finest C.C.
Grove Side Playas C.C.
Homie Styling / NEW WAVE  
Low 4 Life C.C.
Mirage C.C.
Simply Stunnin
Subliminal C.C.
Unlimited C.C.
We had full house Post up if i miss you homies.
ULA ULC


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*HERE ARE A FEW PICS...MORE COMIN' SOON  *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Where are the PIC? from the Dance


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

sounds like you guys had fun


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Feb 16 2009, 02:16 PM~13017360
> *sounds like you guys had fun
> *



It was FUN ! ! ! ! ! !

I have pic's but not alot. I'll post later tonight.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 15 2009, 02:33 PM~13009410
> *Thanks guys!    You guys  were what made the dance a success!I had a blast.  to bad they run out of the good beer.They werent expecting to many drunk Mexicans :biggrin:
> So thanks For the support to all the Car Clubs.  ULA, and the  ULC!!!
> Here some of the Car Clubs That were there  If i miss some one please post up homies
> ...



Thank you to all that came out and showed Support


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> Thank you to all that came out and showed Support



*DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. *
Estrella C.C. all the way from Waco Tx
Principales C.C.
Jokers C.C.
Majestix C.C.
Boulevard Aces C.C.
Los Carnales C.C.
Low Lows C.C.
JB kustoms 
Luis From L N M
Estilo C.C.
Intokables C.C.
Jimmy from Sherman Tx
The Legend Chito From Estilo C.C.
Majestics DFW
Phaylanx C.C.
Rollerz Only C.C.
Kings C.C.
Royal Image C.C.
Garland Finest C.C.
Grove Side Playas C.C.
Homie Styling / NEW WAVE  
Low 4 Life C.C.
Mirage C.C.
Simply Stunnin
Subliminal C.C.
Unlimited C.C.
We had full house Post up if i miss you homies.
ULA ULC
[/quote]


I GUESS WE'RE GONNA HAVE TO 

DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR !?!?!?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 15 2009, 11:25 PM~13013425
> *So thanks For the support to all the Car Clubs. ULA, and the ULC!!!
> Here some of the Car Clubs That were there If i miss some one please post up homies
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Support Ft. Worth showed HARD !


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. 
Estrella C.C. all the way from Waco Tx
Principales C.C.
Jokers C.C.
Majestix C.C.
Boulevard Aces C.C.
Los Carnales C.C.
Low Lows C.C.
JB kustoms 
Luis From L & M
Estilo C.C.
Intokables C.C.
Jimmy from Sherman Tx
The Legend Chito From Estilo C.C.
~Majestics DFW ~BIG DAVID
Phaylanx C.C.
Rollerz Only C.C.
Kings C.C.
Royal Image C.C.
Garland Finest C.C.
Grove Side Playas C.C.
Homie Styling / NEW WAVE  
Low 4 Life C.C.
Mirage C.C.
Simply Stunnin
Subliminal C.C.
Unlimited C.C.
ULA
ULC
Loco 61
FTW. solo riders
We had full house Post up if i miss you homies.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Feb 16 2009, 04:19 PM~13018471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

just a few of the pics i have....


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 15 2009, 05:55 PM~13010664
> *So thanks For the support to all the Car Clubs. ULA, and the ULC!!!
> Here some of the Car Clubs That were there If i miss some one please post up homies
> 
> ...


we had a great time and are ready for next year


----------



## ROYAL IMAGE 1965 (May 9, 2007)

HAD A DAMN GOOD TIME,,,READY FOR THE NEXT ONE!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

It was great, was it just me or was there more people this year or less tables.... :biggrin: ...it was a good event all around! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Feb 16 2009, 11:05 PM~13023354
> *It was great, was it just me or was there more people this year or less tables.... :biggrin: ...it was a good event all around! :thumbsup:
> *


There were more people. Next year we need to take our new Plaques


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 16 2009, 10:18 PM~13023528
> *There were more people. Next year we need to take our new Plaques
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Feb 16 2009, 11:21 PM~13023586
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



U know how we do it....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TIGHT PIC


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 16 2009, 11:27 PM~13023667
> *TIGHT PIC
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 16 2009, 11:18 PM~13023528
> *There were more people. Next year we need to take our new Plaques
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 16 2009, 11:18 PM~13023528
> *There were more people. Next year we need to take our new Plaques
> 
> 
> ...



haha!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 17 2009, 07:25 AM~13026805
> *TTT
> *


 Que onda Loco61


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 16 2009, 09:23 PM~13023613
> *U know how we do it.......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 17 2009, 09:33 PM~13033095
> *Que onda Loco61
> *


Sup Jose? Just Here Chill..


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*
Rollerz Only had a good time, Thanks for the invite! :biggrin: 

Pics...

<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/Techniquesdance09005.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/Techniquesdance09003.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/Techniquesdance09004.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/Techniquesdance09012.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/Techniquesdance09013.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/Techniquesdance09019.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*_


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)




----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Missed a good dance  was hustling and making moves selling my car parts cant complain maybe next year. :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

NEED TO TAKE THIS THREAD DOWN DAVID


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:wow:


----------

